# Error loading CTMBHA.DLL



## GaryK545 (Apr 20, 2005)

Everytime I start my new computer, I get :
Error loading CTMBHA.DLL
A dynamic link library (DLL) initialization routine failed.
The only problem I'm having is with Retrospect- an external hard drive backup program.
This gives an error message, but it seems to be working.
Nothing seeeeems wrong, but........


----------



## usualsuspect (Jul 29, 2002)

Hi Gary,

You have a Creative soundcard/module onboard your pc somewhere. Do you know what it is so that we can help you fix the problem?
If you don't know and don't know how to find out come back to us.


----------



## Drumbokas (Jan 7, 2006)

After reading posts on how to fix my new ctmbh.dll error, identical to the one above, It seems as if people are re-installing the sound drivers to fix this. 

My sound seems to work fine, and I only got this error after removing the creativelicensing registry entry. Please correct me if I am wrong, but this ctmbh.dll dosent seem to have an effect on the functionability of the sound card or its associated software.

If I run into problems, I'll be sure to post back. What I am looking for now is a way to remove the error without re-installing the drivers or software.

-Drumbokas


----------



## Drumbokas (Jan 7, 2006)

well, I was wrong. The CTMBHA dll appearently does do something besides nag you to register (if it even does that) . My sounds seems to be working ok, but some of the Creative features are disabled. The Creative speaker taskbar icon will no longer bring up the fancy version of volume control and instead gives me this error:

Surround Mixer

The audio device supported by this application is not detected. The application will exit

The other Creative features are no longer functional either, such as EAX Settings, Speaker Settings, Graphic Equalizer, and the before mentioned Surround Mixer(fancy volume control). 

I do not often use these features, but the errors are annoying so I guess I will try to re-install 

I suppose I should have played it safe and made a copy of my registry before editing it, doh! 

Any thoughts and comments are appreciated,
-Drumbokas


----------



## Drumbokas (Jan 7, 2006)

After uninstalling all Creative/SoundBlaster Software and Drivers, I re-installed with the original manufacturer's CD. Everything seems to work fine now...
-Drumbokas


----------



## Quang122 (Sep 11, 2007)

Hey there, 
I am having the same error everyting I start my Inspiron E1705. I have read the soundblaster solution, and that sounds good that somebody has solved the problem. I bought this computer new, but didn't get any discs with it, so how do I get the soundblaster disc to uninstall and re-install the software? Is there a site or even a repair patch I can install?


----------



## carlitoo (Oct 3, 2007)

I have the same problem every time I start up the computer, but before saying this message there is a message that says "Volume Control" and I can only click OK to close it. Since I have had this problem I can't watch CDs on WMP or Real Player also. Any help would be great, don't understand much about computers to be honest.


----------

